# grass not growing well in soil



## fm1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi guys

New to the forum. 
Firstly please move this post or guide me to the correct section if this is the wrong one.

Please see images. I have tried growing some buffalo grass as it is low maintenance regarding water. But it seems the sand is not rich enough. I get lots of weeds and other alien vegetation and thorn bushes growing. The sand has proving be a problem as there are lots of fleas, bugs and spiders living in there.

I tried getting some agricultural lime and chicken pellets. But the sand remained the same after a almost a year. Most of my work was done by hand meaning I have no access to a pickaxe, rake, spade etc.

I need to invest in some tools. But before I don't want to spend money on anything yet before getting some info. How can i fix up my sand to grow grass. This is all I want. I do not want to plant any other vegetation.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

How large is the area that you are trying to grow grass?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You're going to need some soil mixed in there to retain nutrients and moisture. In your first picture, even though it looks like mostly weeds it looks like there is more than just sand there. How deep is the sand before you hit dirt? Sand doesn't hold moisture or nutrients that turf grasses need to grow and thrive. 
You'll definitely need some gardening tools! You could probably get by with a pointed shovel and garden rake.


----------



## fm1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> How large is the area that you are trying to grow grass?


Hi its about 12m X 8m, say about 96 m2


----------



## fm1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> You're going to need some soil mixed in there to retain nutrients and moisture. In your first picture, even though it looks like mostly weeds it looks like there is more than just sand there. How deep is the sand before you hit dirt? Sand doesn't hold moisture or nutrients that turf grasses need to grow and thrive.
> You'll definitely need some gardening tools! You could probably get by with a pointed shovel and garden rake.


Hi there, im not sure i havent measured before but myabe about +-10 - 15 inches or so before i see dirt. I know it does take quite a number of scoops with a shovel to reach dirt as I planted the clothing line poles a while back.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you close to a beach? What's your weather like?


----------



## fm1 (Dec 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> Are you close to a beach? What's your weather like?


the beach is a bit of a distance away, maybe 10min drive. weather is mixed, never too hot and never too cold. The sand was there as it was a newely built house, but 3 years old now


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I kinda had the same problem at my house. I live next to where two rivers meet. I am on the other side of the levees. I have beach sand as soil. The only thing that grew was natural weeds and spots of Bermuda. My soil would not retain water at all. Where the hose water hit the sand it went strait down.

Had maybe a half inch of topsoil and below that was beach sand. I had to bring in 20 yards of garden soil/top soil mix and till it in to give the sand some sort of structure. Even now my soil is still sandy but I can grow grass. I think you will have to do something like this. Need to give the soil some structure and some place for the grass roots to get nutrients.

Also, watering is hard. Too much water and the soil just doesn't retain it and you are wasting. I water for 7 minutes, let it soak in for 20, and repeat three times in the morning twice a week. Three times a week when temps are above 100*f here. That seems to keep the water up where the roots are. If I do it all at one the water just filters out and the roots are dry in hours.

When I fertilize I always spoon feed. Light but often feedings. If the water flows through the soil that fast, it'll take the fertilizer with it. No need to waste fertilizer.


----------



## fm1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Rig2 said:


> I kinda had the same problem at my house. I live next to where two rivers meet. I am on the other side of the levees. I have beach sand as soil. The only thing that grew was natural weeds and spots of Bermuda. My soil would not retain water at all. Where the hose water hit the sand it went strait down.
> 
> Had maybe a half inch of topsoil and below that was beach sand. I had to bring in 20 yards of garden soil/top soil mix and till it in to give the sand some sort of structure. Even now my soil is still sandy but I can grow grass. I think you will have to do something like this. Need to give the soil some structure and some place for the grass roots to get nutrients.
> 
> ...


thanks for this info will keep it in mind


----------

